# Dp/dr scared. Help?



## ivg (Nov 28, 2013)

Do you ever feel scared? I do, all the time. I'm terrified actually. That I will stay in this condition, permanent. I think it would be so much easier to accept this disorder, dont bother about it, and dont even let it affect me, if I hade an insurance that this will pass.. And that it's just here a brief moment in my life, and never return again. But I've been reading so many scary examples, with people having this condition for 20-30 years, and I'm scared to death that I will be one of them.

So please, anyone out there? How did you recover? I need the best advice there is.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was where u were not to long ago. I've delt with this twice an twice I have been responsible for putting myself there. I've delt with it all an I promise u it isn't forever. Trust me. I will b posting a post within today or tomoro. Read it an understand what I try to say an if u have any questions feel free to message me. Just be patient an dont let it scare u. Before u no it u will b back to ur old self with a new meaning to ur life. Hang in there an dont give up.


----------

